# my first shrimpies!



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so now that i have been looking at so many tanks and seeing all these shrimps im kinda interested in getting some.

first off i had some of the cherry shrimps and they did okay had them for a while but just 2
then i have had those filter feeding wood shrimp and to be honest i hated them but i kinda like them again lol
im kinda into those amano shrimp but i want an easy to breed shrimp that i can take to the local meetings and auction off. maybe the next auction and get more of a return on them lol. 
what are some good ones that breed like constintly and are easy to keep. actually i need some input on how to keep these as well.

thanks all!!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Regardless of your endgame you should start with cherries.....learn to keep them successfully and then move to the more difficult/expensive species. IMHO anyway. 

As for advice on keeping cherries....start with at least 10 and aclimate them slowly. Keep them by themselves, keep up with your weekly water changes and make sure they have a good amount of food. As long as you don't have drastic swings in your water parameters they'll do well.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Glitch is right, Cherries are the best starters. 

PM sent


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me asking in on your thread... I am also a shrimp newbie, and I have 60 red cherries arriving today. I have been thinking on how I am going to acclimate them, as I usually float the bag, then add small amounts of water into the bag over the course of a couple of hours. problem is, not real feasible with 60 shrimp. I do have a bucket... I am thinking I can add a cup of tank water to the bucket say... every 15 minutes for about two hours? that sound good? it is an aquarium safe bucket, btw... used for nothing but my aquariums. they are moving to an establish tank that previously housed my rainbows, whom I moved yesterday, to accomodate the shrimp.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent you a PM rich


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Cherries have been working for me (as you've seen in my el natural posts) but if you go with black substrate, white snowballs would be a nice alternative. I think they are the same family as Cherries. I started with 7, had one hatching, added 5 more and have had 2 more hatchings and now it's looking like the population is set to explode. No real special care on my part. Just tons of plants.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Cherries, they breed constantly in my tank. I started out with about 30 of them in a 20 long and then moved them to there own 75 gal. I have over 200 now. Needles to say I will be selling some soon.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks all!!


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

yum said:


> Cherries have been working for me (as you've seen in my el natural posts) but if you go with black substrate, white snowballs would be a nice alternative. I think they are the same family as Cherries. I started with 7, had one hatching, added 5 more and have had 2 more hatchings and now it's looking like the population is set to explode. No real special care on my part. Just tons of plants.


Yeah, same thing for me.

Snowballs (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white) are in the same family, but not the same species as cherries (Neocaridina heteropoda var. red). Mine seem to be just as hardy as my yellow shrimp, which are another good alternative. Yellows (Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow) are actually the same species as cherries, just a different color.  It's said that Cherries, Yellows, and Snowballs (all Neocaridina species?) can interbreed and produce dull, boring shimp if they're housed together. I havent tried it yet though.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well im thinking im going to call my old manager or stop in and get maybe a few to start with. hen im waiting on a source for some tigers...i love the omg the name escapes me...the red and white stripped! ugh i hate that when you cant remember the name crystal red shrimp///lol i think thats right!


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah the crystal shrimp are nice but the ones that are really exciting are the sulawesi shrimp just entering the US hobby.

braty, if you think the planted tank is addicting wait till you get some shrimp. i tell ya, i barely look at my fish now. it's all about the shrimpies!


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah... imagine when those sulawesis drop in price... it's gonna be open season! lol...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hahaha my plan for them is to bring some prices down around here so people can enjoy the hobby a bit more


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> hahaha my plan for them is to bring some prices down around here so people can enjoy the hobby a bit more


I applaud you... right now, those are a luxury I cannot even think about just yet. not that I can really complain... it is largley due to me trying to buy a house, and then the large discus tank to immediately follow... but uh... heh... you get the gist.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well thanks you very much im hoping to still do it with the minimizing im doing now...


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

All right, I am getting some Cherries then. Very happy to find this thread. 
Any suggestions on feeding?


----------

